# Walking Into the Flourescent Lighting



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Walking into the flourescent lighting? 
Suddenly I?m a wooden puppet, a marionette controlled by an unskilled puppeteer, My voice is the ventriloquists, can?t they see, it?s emitting from a place beyond? I will let go, the strings will fall, the puppet wide-eyed, lifeless on the floor. The infinite void tears me loose from the fabric of excistens, this was really never anything but a picture on a carpet, and now I see the darkness, why did it trick me into believing I had substance?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not that person any more  I need Rev's help to reactived it... then i'll be an ass again :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Me's remembering that.... heh.

i DON'T WANNA BE STOOPID FOREVER! ME'S WANTED ME OLD ACOUNT BACK PLEASE :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey are you "hidden"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hidden?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

So members can't tell whether you're online or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Who sent you absive PMs? I don't send you many/if any PMs because they'd only be filled with love, and i don't want you to get the wrong idea


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Spirit, means a lot to me that you like my poem  First one I've written in YEARS, I guess feeling like your brain is turned inside out can make you a bit creative... As far as Darrens _hand_ goes, well..That's kind of creative too, maybe I'll put that in my next poem about internal pain..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

What ever... reading that made no sense due to me being tired and dyslexic.... lol :mrgreen:


----------

